# Dunlop FM901???????



## BananaCo (Sep 16, 2001)

I called a local tire dealer in downtown toronto and they said these are all new tires for the north american market....and they are coming in next week.
and guess what, it costs only 159CDN bucks per 225/45/17 tire!!!














what a price!!!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif
He says it will be called Dunlop SP sport FM901 when it's released here. 
So, does anybody know anything about this tire??? no info in available on this tire online, except for the FM901 which japanese guys get locally:







which, IMO looks like an awesome race/street tire at an awesome price (even cheaper then the kumhos!!!). Does anybody know if the FM901 we get in NA is the same FM901 they get overseas???? If then it'll be awesome. I'm so excited.


----------



## garyw (Oct 17, 1999)

*Re: Dunlop FM901??????? (BananaCo)*

where did you find it for 159 in DT?>
Gary


----------



## spooldswede (May 25, 2001)

*Re: Dunlop FM901??????? (BananaCo)*

HOLY poop!!! I WANT THEM!! Especially for that price...







.. this can't be right..... It sounds way to good to be true...







oh, well... I'm gonna stay tuned to this!!


----------



## spooldswede (May 25, 2001)

*Re: Dunlop FM901??????? (1.8Trippin)*

Just got in line at Tirerack for a setup!!! 
$529.22 ($125 x 4 + 29.22 for shipping) for four 235/40/18's shipped to my door!!!







NICE!!!








This will be an awesome summertire/fall tire for me!!.... 
They'll be in stock in a month to two months from today.. which is exactly when I'll be needed them!! If I change my mind by then, I can just cancel the order, since they won't charge the cc until they ship!! 
SWEET!!!
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## spooldswede (May 25, 2001)

*Re: Dunlop FM901??????? (BananaCo)*

I'm sure these won't have the best tire wear... but what is it? Anyone know?


----------



## BananaCo (Sep 16, 2001)

*Re: Dunlop FM901??????? (1.8Trippin)*

********UPDATE UPDATE!!!!*********
I just got back from the tire store, 2nd time around tire sales, at 3915 keele street, 416-398-6777
I saw the tire in person, it looks like (well, at least from what I know) a helluva good track tire!!! (no fancy sidewall letters or anything...large tread blocks) Treadwear 200, not too shabby, these kinda treadwear ratings are similar to the Falken Azenis so that's good news to me. The yoko a520, which is another good track tire (abeit a bit oudated), have only 160 (or 180) treadwear. 
I did a little research on these tires online, and they seem to be the same as the JDM Dunlop formula FM901 (same tread) and since this is the replacement for the dunlop W10, I would guess dunlop is finally bringing this JDM track tire for the NA market, replaceing the W10 as the "track tire" in dunlop's lineup. Also, people are giving the JDM fm901 good reviews, saying it's got stiff sidewalls and great grip, and even some saying this tire perform even better then the toyo T1-S!!
I am taking these tires FOR SURE!!!







Does anybody in Toronto area want to take part in a little local GB??? I asked John Davidson @ 2nd time around, and he said he can give me a cheaper price if I can get more cars to buy together...225 45 17 @ 150cdn/ tire + tax each!!!! (original price 159/tire + tax, this price includes installation, balancing, old tire disposal, the works)
Guys, even the kumho 712 doesn't run this cheap (169 per tire)!!!!!! And I can bet these perform way better then kumhos!!








Can you say "GB"?????????????
IM/email me PLS!!!







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


[Modified by BananaCo, 1:09 PM 4-9-2002]


----------



## BananaCo (Sep 16, 2001)

*Re: Dunlop FM901??????? (BananaCo)*

you guys might want to see what honda-tech guys have to say:
http://www.honda-tech.com/zerothread?id=158218


----------



## garyw (Oct 17, 1999)

*Re: Dunlop FM901??????? (BananaCo)*

I want these tires also, but not a few months later until my stock 17" wears out a bit, I still have 70% left or so, give me 2, I should finish it up soon and I will have these FM901 on my car also.
gary


----------



## spooldswede (May 25, 2001)

*Re: Dunlop FM901??????? (BananaCo)*

I signed up over there too today... under my new licenceplate "SPOOLD1"..








200 tread wear is OK... not the best... but for 125 bucks a pop?!!! I could get two of each (400 tread wear total..







) before I equal the price of Michelin pilot sports!!
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Eric @ TIRE RACK (Jan 27, 2000)

*Re: Dunlop FM901??????? (1.8Trippin)*

DU SP SPORT FM901
replacement for discontinued Sport W-10 
195/50R15 $50.00
195/55R15 70.00
P205/40R16 61.00
205/45R16 73.00
205/55R16 69.00
225/50R16 75.00
205/40R17 77.00
215/40R17 90.00
215/45R17 90.00
225/45R17 101.00
235/45R17 104.00
215/40R18 127.00
225/40R18 128.00
Expected arrival, 4/19/02


----------



## spooldswede (May 25, 2001)

*Re: Dunlop FM901??????? ([email protected])*

what??? $128 for 225's??? I just bought mine 235/40/18 from George today at 125/pc... Did they already increase the price on it?!! 
If that's the case...phew! I got in at the nick of time... maybe another price hike is coming up... especially if these become really popular!!


----------



## ComputerDoc (Apr 23, 2001)

*Re: Dunlop FM901??????? ([email protected])*

quote:[HR][/HR]
195/50R15 $50.00
195/55R15 70.00
P205/40R16 61.00
205/45R16 73.00
205/55R16 69.00
225/50R16 75.00
205/40R17 77.00
215/40R17 90.00
215/45R17 90.00
225/45R17 101.00
235/45R17 104.00
215/40R18 127.00
225/40R18 128.00
Expected arrival, 4/19/02[HR][/HR]​Why no 215/60-15?








They're available : here


----------



## phatplat (Nov 4, 2001)

*Re: Dunlop FM901??????? (ComputerDoc)*

just what i was looking for, when will these be on tireracks website?


----------



## spooldswede (May 25, 2001)

*Re: Dunlop FM901??????? (phatplat)*

it's there.... http://www.tirerack.com/tires/dunlop/du_sp_fm901.jsp 
you can order them now!







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## kyokoris (Sep 16, 2001)

*Re: Dunlop FM901??????? (BananaCo)*

from what i heard through out the people from the street 
AKA street rice racers, bimmer driver, dub lover
they all agree DUNLOP SUCK!!!!
but that is only the W10 tho....
i never heard anything about the new wheel that's c'moin out.
so try them and tell us!!good luck


----------



## spooldswede (May 25, 2001)

*Re: Dunlop FM901??????? (kyokoris)*

will do my friend... will do... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif









BTW... If anyone's interested... Tirerack are shipping FM901's out as of today!!!!!







Mine are coming in a couple days!! 


[Modified by 1.8Trippin, 10:23 AM 4-15-2002]


----------



## Eric @ TIRE RACK (Jan 27, 2000)

*Re: Dunlop FM901??????? (1.8Trippin)*

*1.8Trippin*: Just wondered if you ever saw this before? 








Please contact me via phone or post on W&T Forum.
Please don't e-mail me unless absoluely nessassary.
Why go to any ole' Tire Rack boy, when I'm a VWVortexer? Where's the love? Anyway, let me know about noise level.


----------



## spooldswede (May 25, 2001)

*Re: Dunlop FM901??????? ([email protected])*

Sorry bro... I rarely look at banners... 
Next time!











[Modified by 1.8Trippin, 7:45 PM 4-16-2002]


----------



## phatplat (Nov 4, 2001)

*Re: Dunlop FM901??????? (1.8Trippin)*

i cannot find this tire on the tirerack site, i want to buy it. but alas, there is no link. i did see the link a litle further up on the page but i could not find it anywhere else on the site.


----------



## spooldswede (May 25, 2001)

*Re: Dunlop FM901??????? (phatplat)*

Just call them... They're now in stock!!! 
I got mine already!! They're going on very very soon!!


----------



## Eric @ TIRE RACK (Jan 27, 2000)

*Re: Dunlop FM901??????? (1.8Trippin)*

*Dunlop FM901*
http://www.tirerack.com/tires/dunlop/du_sp_fm901.jsp 

*Trippin* Let me know about the road noise.
*ComputerDoc* 
<BLOCKQUOTE>quote:<HR>Why no 215/60-15? <IMG NAME="icon" SRC="http://www.vwvortex.com/vwbb/mad.gif" BORDER="0"> 
They're available : here <HR></BLOCKQUOTE>
Thats good, TYres from down under. Is shipping free?

















Please contact me via phone or post on W&T Forum.
Please don't e-mail me unless absoluely nessassary.

[Modified by [email protected], 5:51 PM 4-17-2002]


_Modified by Eric @ TIRE RACK at 6:46 PM 11-6-2007_


----------



## spooldswede (May 25, 2001)

*Re: Dunlop FM901??????? ([email protected])*

Eric...
Sure!! I'll be putting them on tomorrow or Friday probably...








BTW... George and I worked out a pretty fair deal on that thing we talked about yesterday..








MAN, they are some gorgeous tires!! ... They even have a rim protector... which I wasn't actually expecting!
They seem real sticky too!! SWEET!!








Lata!!
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

PS. You keep spelling necessary wrong under your Tirerack banner man... lol!










[Modified by 1.8Trippin, 4:03 PM 4-17-2002]


----------



## phatplat (Nov 4, 2001)

*Re: Dunlop FM901??????? (1.8Trippin)*

what size did you get, and how much?


----------



## spooldswede (May 25, 2001)

*Re: Dunlop FM901??????? (phatplat)*

I got 225/40/18's ... after changing my mind from the 235's...
I have 18x8 wheels....
Cost 128 x 4 + shipping... 541 somthing..








They're going on tomorrow or Friday!!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif .... Man they are some sick looking tires!! Pics sometime this weekend w/ them on!


----------



## spooldswede (May 25, 2001)

*Re: Dunlop FM901??????? ([email protected])*

*ERIC:* 
Just got the tires on tonight... got em balanced and got aligned all around too.
All I can say is O, MY FRIGGN LORD!!!!!






















They make zero... and I mean ZERO sound!!!!!!!! They are friggn SILENT for cryin' out loud!!!! WEIRD!!!..... - They grip like MAD from the start...cornering is amazing!!!... AND!! AND!!!.....They also almost feel as soft on bumps as my old stock ones did!!!... They are soooooooooo smoooth!!!!!








Bringing these babies over to the states was one of the best things you've done!!!!
When more people start using them.. they will be *THE* tire to have for street performance drivers!!! I AM NOT pooping YOU!!! These are the ones!!!
They also have THE most awesome rim protector!! A real one!! I wish I had that last night when I got my first little scratch on my babies..







This would NOT have happened with these tires.... THAT I can tell you!!








I highly recommend them so far!!!

Oh... I almost forgot..... THEY LOOK SICK!!!!!!!! I'll have pics soon!!!
I AM SO HAPPY WITH THIS CHOICE!!!! 











[Modified by 1.8Trippin, 6:44 PM 4-18-2002]


----------



## BananaCo (Sep 16, 2001)

*Re: Dunlop FM901??????? (1.8Trippin)*

sounds good!!!!
man, i can't wait to get my hands on them















glad i found out these tire were on sale...


----------



## Vento 3 (May 30, 2000)

*Re: Dunlop FM901??????? (BananaCo)*

I don't think u can compare Dunlop tires here with dunlop tires from Japan.
I have seen Skyline GTR use 901, holding up fine....
but these tires are kind of old already, @least 3-4 years old


----------



## Vento 3 (May 30, 2000)

*Re: Dunlop FM901??????? (Vento 3)*

let see if anybody can read this, i don't....


----------



## spooldswede (May 25, 2001)

*Re: Dunlop FM901??????? (Vento 3)*

Who cares if they are old in Japan!! They rock!!! ... and now they're HERE!!!!


----------



## BananaCo (Sep 16, 2001)

*Re: Dunlop FM901??????? (Vento 3)*

quote:[HR][/HR]I don't think u can compare Dunlop tires here with dunlop tires from Japan.
I have seen Skyline GTR use 901, holding up fine....
but these tires are kind of old already, @least 3-4 years old [HR][/HR]​true, but how can you know?
the tread looks the same...could they ahve injected some lamer compounds for the NA market?? who knows. but either way i'm going for it, the price is tooo sweet http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## BananaCo (Sep 16, 2001)

*Re: Dunlop FM901??????? (BananaCo)*

Just got these babies on:








Haven't tried to push them hard yet, but I gotta say i was really surprised how well these tires ride!! I thought they would have really stiff punishing sidewalls but they don't. And that worries me (performance tires I've tried usually ride harsh)
Road noise is a little worse then the OEM Michelins but not bad at all, at least they are much quieter then the A520 i had on my old car!!!
Anyways, these tires are nice, you guys should all give it a try....I'll tell you how it performs on a circuit later next month








BTW - I got my set for $680cdn with tax included any everything!!! Awesome deal I must say, i got them at steelcase tires 'n' mags which is an awesome tire store, very efficient. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


[Modified by BananaCo, 3:41 PM 4-19-2002]


----------



## spooldswede (May 25, 2001)

*Re: Dunlop FM901??????? (BananaCo)*

you think they have road noice?? weird! mine a not just quiet... they are silent!!







it feels like im driving a rolls roys!!
arent they surprisingly soft too?!! .... oh yeah, and when you step on it, they grip like mad!! almost like slicks!!
maybe my shop shaved mine a little first... im sure yours will be just as quiet after that's gone..


----------



## Numbersix (Nov 7, 2001)

*Re: Dunlop FM901??????? (1.8Trippin)*

Damn! Why didn't anyone tell me about these when I ordered my tires YESTERDAY from Tire Rack?


----------



## kyokoris (Sep 16, 2001)

*Re: Dunlop FM901??????? (BananaCo)*

kewl.... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## spooldswede (May 25, 2001)

*Re: Dunlop FM901??????? (SeattleGLI)*

if your tires haven't shipped out yet maybe you can still change the order!!
call quick!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Eric @ TIRE RACK (Jan 27, 2000)

*Re: Dunlop FM901??????? (SeattleGLI)*

quote:[HR][/HR]Damn! Why didn't anyone tell me about these when I ordered my tires YESTERDAY from Tire Rack?







[HR][/HR]​Did you request a particular tire? 
80% of "my" Vortex callers requests Kumho 712's.


----------



## DubRado (Apr 7, 2002)

*Re: Dunlop FM901??????? ([email protected])*

I just picked these rubbers up on the weekend. Haven't had a chance to ride on them yet, but for the price, they look pretty good


----------



## spooldswede (May 25, 2001)

*Re: Dunlop FM901??????? (DubRado)*

quote:[HR][/HR]I just picked these rubbers up on the weekend. Haven't had a chance to ride on them yet, but for the price, they look pretty good[HR][/HR]​By these you mean the FM 901's? 
If so.... kewl!! Post your experience w/ 'em as well. I have had nothing but good experiences so far... Friday night though it poured here in Chicago and I found out the wet traction aint the best, but comparable to the Kumho's.
They are obvioulsy more of an aggressive tire, than an all-weather!!


----------



## euro sport (Jul 19, 1999)

*Re: Dunlop FM901??????? (1.8Trippin)*

quote:[HR][/HR]Friday night though it poured here in Chicago and I found out the wet traction aint the best, but comparable to the Kumho's.
They are obvioulsy more of an aggressive tire, than an all-weather!! 
[HR][/HR]​What wet traction characteristics did you find weak? Did they tend to hydroplane? Did they slip during a launch? Did they break away during cornering on wet pavement?
Just curious.


----------



## spooldswede (May 25, 2001)

*Re: Dunlop FM901??????? (euro sport)*

quote:[HR][/HR]What wet traction characteristics did you find weak? Did they tend to hydroplane? Did they slip during a launch? Did they break away during cornering on wet pavement?[HR][/HR]​Great question!
hydroplaning? - I went through some puddles (bad ones and not so bad ones) and it did do some hydroplaning actually, but not bad.
slipping during launch? - not at first... but at about 3300-3500 rpm when the power really kicks in...
corner break away? - yes... if pushing it in the corners the tires do loose grip.. 
Conclusion: Not the best wet tire!.. (just average)... 



[Modified by 1.8Trippin, 9:54 AM 4-22-2002]


----------



## euro sport (Jul 19, 1999)

*Re: Dunlop FM901??????? (1.8Trippin)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Thanks Trippin!
I'm most worried about hydroplaning since I do mostly highway driving and hate my current Nitto 555's when I hit small puddles on the highway. I've had instances where my Nittos caused my speedo to jump from 60 -> 100 going in a straight line at a constant speed during a hard rain. I'm just glad my car continued to go straight instead of spinning out.


----------



## spooldswede (May 25, 2001)

*Re: Dunlop FM901??????? (euro sport)*

Hey! If you want a really good wet traction tire, get Dunlops P9000's!! 
I'm not biased at all towards Dunlops... I've just resently heard really good things about them...
My buddy, vr6en (you can IM him about them), has the P9000's and he says they are bad ass wet and dry tires!! Stick like glue on wet... well.. supposedly...


----------



## euro sport (Jul 19, 1999)

*Re: Dunlop FM901??????? (1.8Trippin)*

I would LOVE to purchase a set of the SP9000's. But at the price of $172 per tire, I can't afford them. The FM901's only cost $77 per tire for the same size, so I think I will go with them.


----------



## spooldswede (May 25, 2001)

*Re: Dunlop FM901??????? (euro sport)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Yeah, it's a sweet tire!! 
You'll like em for sure!.. Especially if you want performance with some wet traction!.. cus performance on dry, I bet they're very close to the NITTO's (if not better!) and in the wet, they are still pretty strong!
77???







What size is that??
I paid 128 for 225/40/18's!!


----------



## euro sport (Jul 19, 1999)

*Re: Dunlop FM901??????? (1.8Trippin)*

I think Eric listed the 205/40/17 tire for $77 each. I'm rolling on ABT A23's 17x7.5".


----------



## spooldswede (May 25, 2001)

*Re: Dunlop FM901??????? (euro sport)*

Sweet!








That size should give you a similar look as mine (an angle inward) .. which is bada$$!! 
Wish I had a camera so I could show them! My POS Fujifilm is still being fixed!...


----------



## euro sport (Jul 19, 1999)

*Re: Dunlop FM901??????? (1.8Trippin)*

Well... I just ordered a set of Dunlop FM901's from Eric. I'll post initial impressions once the break-in period passes.
Trippin'... wait a few hundred miles and see if the wet performance increases along with the dry performance. I'm hoping these tires do not mimic the W10's performance considering that is what it is replacing. I hear the W10 was a mediocre tire at best, and was extremely loud.


----------



## spooldswede (May 25, 2001)

*Re: Dunlop FM901??????? (euro sport)*

well.. they are obviously not like the W10's, cus they are silent!.... It feels like you're in a very expensive luxury car!!! They are softer too than the Kumho's... Much more cushy ride... which is nice with my new stiff suspension and 18's!!








you'll be very happy w/ them!
... yeah, you're right about them needing some miles to be more prepared for weather... this was the first few days of them on, afterall! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Sozsei (Dec 15, 2000)

*Re: Dunlop FM901??????? (1.8Trippin)*

Craaaaaaaaaaaaaap. No love for the 205/50/15 crowd. My Kumhos are not my friend.


----------



## Numbersix (Nov 7, 2001)

*Re: Dunlop FM901??????? ([email protected])*

quote:[HR][/HR]Damn! Why didn't anyone tell me about these when I ordered my tires YESTERDAY from Tire Rack?








Did you request a particular tire? 
80% of "my" Vortex callers requests Kumho 712's. [HR][/HR]​Eric--
You weren't there, and I was leaving for a business trip and wanted them shipped that next day. I asked the guy who assisted me which tires I was considering, he suggested the RE930, the 712, and I asked about the S-03. 
S'ok, sounds like I'll be happier with the tires I ordered for wet traction anyhow.


----------



## euro sport (Jul 19, 1999)

*Re: Dunlop FM901??????? (SeattleGLI)*

Well... I receive my new Dunlop FM901's in the mail the other day and had them put on today. So far.... so good.







The tires look way more stretched then my old Nitto NT555 tires that were replaced. The rim protector is just sick!
I'll give a more detailed personal impression of the new tires when I break them in.


----------



## WindsorBlueakapurple (Nov 19, 2001)

*Re: Dunlop FM901??????? (euro sport)*

What did you think of the NT555 tires that you replaced? What kind of mileage did you get out of them? How was dry grip? Thanks


----------



## KinetikSLC (Jun 11, 2000)

*Re: Dunlop FM901??????? (WindsorBlueakapurple)*

Got my FM901's yesterday,mounted last night,rims on the car this AM.
I love the quietness,the dry weather performance is great,wet weather leaves a little more to be desired.But I dont push the car too much in the rain anyways,it is horrible when wet.
I have 215/40 17 W rated,$90 a pop $400.12 delivered 2 day to my home.
Mounted on TT 6-spoke wheels.
BTW,Rim protector is awesome.


----------



## euro sport (Jul 19, 1999)

*Re: Dunlop FM901??????? (WindsorBlueakapurple)*

quote:[HR][/HR]What did you think of the NT555 tires that you replaced? What kind of mileage did you get out of them? How was dry grip? Thanks[HR][/HR]​Well... I didn't like them at all. I may have been running slightly too much negative camber on them (-1.5 degrees) and my toe was off a little bit (slightly abnormal wear on the insides). Dry traction was pretty bad. I've always had problems launching the car with those tires on dry pavement and they always seem to never connect if I give it any sort of throttle. I will say the tires did good on the twisties tho'. Wet traction was the worst. Again, maybe the alignment had something to do with it, but I feared when it rained outside. I do lots of highway driving and my speedo would shoot up from 60->100+mph even tho' I was going the same speed. Hydroplaning was very noticable on the highway.
I'm not sure if my opinion is valid because of the whole alignment debate. You may want to post a separate thread on this forum for those who have had other experiences with the NT555 Extreme's.


----------



## euro sport (Jul 19, 1999)

*Re: Dunlop FM901??????? (KinetikSLC)*

quote:[HR][/HR]I love the quietness,the dry weather performance is great,wet weather leaves a little more to be desired.But I dont push the car too much in the rain anyways,it is horrible when wet.
I have 215/40 17 W rated,$90 a pop $400.12 delivered 2 day to my home.
Mounted on TT 6-spoke wheels.
BTW,Rim protector is awesome.[HR][/HR]​Give it a few hundred miles. Perhaps the wet performance will increase after the tires break-in. I just had mine put on yesterday and oddly enough, it rained all day yesterday. Fortunately, I had zero problems with the wet traction. The tires didn't break away at all and I had no indications of hydroplaning either. So far, I'm very happy with the tires, but I feel it is too soon to really have a valid opinion on the performance of these tires.
Oh... and http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif on the rim protectors. The tires definitely have that *euro* look to them since they almost look too small for the rim. I like that design because my car has much less chance of actually rubbing on the fenders since the sidewall is angled much more.


----------



## gti303 (Nov 4, 2000)

*Re: Dunlop FM901??????? (euro sport)*

ok i just went to 2nd tire or whatever its called and picked up a pair...they are MUCH more quiet then my A520's, the ride is MUCH better, only thing is they don't hold corners as well...but I think they look better too...also the service there was excellent!!!


----------



## KinetikSLC (Jun 11, 2000)

*Re: Dunlop FM901??????? (gti303)*

I got a little more mileage on the FM901's the past 2 days,Friday it was ok here,and I got VERY good traction and NO noise.I did the NYC GTG in Yonkers,and the tires were phenominal.I was doing more than enough triple-digits,and the handling was very good.
I would buy again,and again,and again.


----------



## gti303 (Nov 4, 2000)

*Re: Dunlop FM901??????? (KinetikSLC)*

yea, the noise and ride is top notch...not to mention the tire design...smart, al my road noise is commin from my rear now (still got A520's in the rear)


----------



## BananaCo (Sep 16, 2001)

*Re: Dunlop FM901??????? (gti303)*

more good news. Tried these tires several times in the wet, and I can be pretty sure these perform MUCH better then the OEM michelins in the wet. The wet grip is really nice and confidence inspiring....no hydroplaning...i floored it at 2nd gear on wet surface around 3000rpms and only very minimal wheelspin...amazing.
Dry grip is great, altho i haev not compared it with anything other then my OEM michelins...
but to sum it up, this tire is a great buy. Get this if the falken azenis are out of your reach.
I give it 4.5/5 so far. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## samsoup (Apr 21, 2002)

*Re: Dunlop FM901??????? (BananaCo)*

I always bought tires from TIREDEPOT just above steeles on yonge. (www.tiredepot.com). 
I had to wait 2 hours (when they initiall told me 'about 30 mins') to get my tires. And they charged me prety high. 
where's this place you guys are all buying from? Steeles and what? ...


----------



## gti303 (Nov 4, 2000)

*Re: Dunlop FM901??????? (samsoup)*

quote:[HR][/HR]I always bought tires from TIREDEPOT just above steeles on yonge. (www.tiredepot.com). 
I had to wait 2 hours (when they initiall told me 'about 30 mins') to get my tires. And they charged me prety high. 
where's this place you guys are all buying from? Steeles and what? ... [HR][/HR]​keeles and finch...


[Modified by gti303, 10:13 AM 4-28-2002]


----------



## VR6 Kid (Sep 1, 2001)

*Re: Dunlop FM901??????? (gti303)*

if anybody is looking for these tires, found a killer price at
http://www.tiretrends.com


----------



## MaxHeadroom (May 9, 2002)

*Re: Dunlop FM901??????? ([email protected])*

Sounds like a great tire. When I ordered my tires and wheels from Tirerack I asked about any new tires. NO SALESPERSON I TALKED AT TIRERACK MENTIONED THESE. INSTEAD I GOT SCREWED OUT OF THEM!!!! 


[Modified by MaxHeadroom, 10:23 PM 5-15-2002]


----------



## spooldswede (May 25, 2001)

*Re: Dunlop FM901??????? (MaxHeadroom)*

what did you get then?


----------



## MaxHeadroom (May 9, 2002)

*Re: Dunlop FM901??????? (1.8Trippin)*

I got the Dunlop SP9000. I bought a complete set of wheels and tires from Tirerack just a few weeks ago. It sounds like the FM901 would have been less expensive and maybe higher performance. It would have been nice to have had the choice. The SP9000's are okay, but they are a 5 year old design. Hopefully I'll get some decent mileage out of the SP9000's to make up for the cost difference.


[Modified by MaxHeadroom, 10:33 PM 5-15-2002]


----------



## spooldswede (May 25, 2001)

*Re: Dunlop FM901??????? (MaxHeadroom)*

quote:[HR][/HR]I got the Dunlop SP9000. I bought a complete set of wheels and tires from Tirerack just a few weeks ago. It sounds like the FM901 would have been less expensive and maybe higher performance. It would have been nice to have had the choice. The SP9000's are okay, but they are a 5 year old design.[HR][/HR]​The SP9000's are great tires man... especially for rain!! They grab like it's dry!!!!
The FM901's are awesome summer fall tires for an awesome price, but on the wet they are only OK....
Don't be sad!!.... You got nice tires man!


----------



## MaxHeadroom (May 9, 2002)

*Re: Dunlop FM901??????? (1.8Trippin)*

I do like the 9000's . It's just that down here in Texas there are less rain days than in Chicago. I picked the 9000's because they were quiter and longer wearing then other tires in the price range. BTW I upgraded from the stock 195/65-17 to 225/45-17. But it would it would have nice to have the crisper response of the FM901.


----------



## garyw (Oct 17, 1999)

*Re: Dunlop FM901??????? (MaxHeadroom)*

Actually the SP9000 should be a higher performance tire than the FM901


----------



## spooldswede (May 25, 2001)

*Re: Dunlop FM901??????? (garyw)*

quote:[HR][/HR]Actually the SP9000 should be a higher performance tire than the FM901[HR][/HR]​u must be a little confused....








higher performance means less performance in weather conditions... not the other way around... the SP9000's are close to being an all-weather tire...vs. the SP SPORT FM901's, which are true high performance tires.... awesome for dry conditions.... but they are not slicks, so they can perform fairly well in the wet too... but not as well as the SP9000's which are IMO the best wet tire out there!!
maybe you should research a bit more on tires before you make a strong statement like that...


----------



## euro sport (Jul 19, 1999)

*Re: Dunlop FM901??????? (1.8Trippin)*

quote:[HR][/HR]The FM901's are awesome summer fall tires for an awesome price, but on the wet they are only OK....
[HR][/HR]​I just drove from Norfolk, VA up to Washington DC this week. I went up Monday night and hit that huge line of thunderstorms in the afternoon. NOT ONCE did my tires lose grip or hydroplane. I averaged 70-80 mph in very heavy rain, wind, and lightning. Once I got past the heavy rain, I bumped the speed up to 90+ on I-95 with the roads soaked... and still no problems.
I've never had a tire feel so confident in the rain. I honestly can't get over how well these tires have performed so far.
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif for the Dunlop FM901!!!


----------



## spooldswede (May 25, 2001)

*Re: Dunlop FM901??????? (euro sport)*

quote:[HR][/HR]The FM901's are awesome summer fall tires for an awesome price, but on the wet they are only OK....

I just drove from Norfolk, VA up to Washington DC this week. I went up Monday night and hit that huge line of thunderstorms in the afternoon. NOT ONCE did my tires lose grip or hydroplane. I averaged 70-80 mph in very heavy rain, wind, and lightning. Once I got past the heavy rain, I bumped the speed up to 90+ on I-95 with the roads soaked... and still no problems.
I've never had a tire feel so confident in the rain. I honestly can't get over how well these tires have performed so far.
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif for the Dunlop FM901!!![HR][/HR]​
Great!! 
Mine work fine too.... but not quite as good as my buddy's SP9000's... on those you would sware that you were driving on dry roads when it's pouring rain!!!!
Maybe because I have so much torque now w/ the KO4 (280 wtq at around 3000rpms).... that might be too... 'cus I never had so much power when the Kumho's were on (had a crappy AWD ko3 w/ .9bar upsolute)....


----------



## SpIcEz (May 17, 2002)

*Re: Dunlop FM901??????? (1.8Trippin)*

Hi, its the first time I post in here.
Your FM901 thread is becomming famous








I was wondering, for those of you who have these on, what you think about the sidewalls ? Are they stiff ?
And also do you think they'll make a good track tire ?
Thanks in Advance, Im looking to buy a set of 205/50/16, they are so cheap is not funny. 135$/each at a local shop (Talontire.com)
Chris
2001 Nissan Sentra SE


----------



## FuriousGeorge!! (Apr 7, 2002)

*Re: Dunlop FM901??????? (SpIcEz)*

quote:[HR][/HR]
135$/each at a local shop (Talontire.com)
[HR][/HR]​[email protected] tirerack.com, $72 per tire


----------



## SpIcEz (May 17, 2002)

*Re: Dunlop FM901??????? (FuriousGeorge!!)*

Good price, but not enough of a difference for me to order from the US. Besides if talon has them in stock Im installing them today.


----------



## euro sport (Jul 19, 1999)

*Re: Dunlop FM901??????? (SpIcEz)*

quote:[HR][/HR]I was wondering, for those of you who have these on, what you think about the sidewalls ? Are they stiff ?
[HR][/HR]​I'm not sure how to define stiff. Here is my feeling on the sidewall compared to other tires I've own. I've had Kumho's, Nitto 555, and AVS-i tires on the GTI. All of them looked slightly flat in the front when they were pumped to 35psi. This look always pissed me off because I felt I could possibly damage my rims if I hit a pothole. I have no idea if this is directly related to sidewall stiffness.
The Dunlop FM901's do not look flat in the front at all. They look exactly even compared to the rears. I have them pumped to 35psi. I don't know if they would make a great track car because I feel the steering response is just OK, although I think it is getting better as I put more miles on it. Perhaps this is more directly related to sidewall stiffness? I hope TireRack will be able to do some extensive tests on these tires and rate them compared to other tires on the market.
Besides the steering response, every other aspect of the tire is amazing.


----------



## SpIcEz (May 17, 2002)

*Re: Dunlop FM901??????? (euro sport)*

Well they should look flat. If I where to go on a track with tires that sag, I would destroy them in 15 laps. Which I did with my last ones, which I scraped last weekend. Max tire pressure on the FM901 is rated to 51psi, which is 7 psi more than the Kumho ecsta 712, which would lead me to beleive that 35psi is not enough. Maybe 38 would be best for street driving and 42 or something close to that for the track. If steering response is bad, that is not a good sign, hmm, I'll have to think about this.
BTW, what size are your tires ? so I can relate.
Thank you very much for your comments, if anyone wants to chime in id appreciate it.
Chris


----------



## euro sport (Jul 19, 1999)

*Re: Dunlop FM901??????? (SpIcEz)*

I assumed they looked kinda flat because of the extra weight of the VR6 motor. The dunlop's sidewalls don't go straight up and down like the other tires I had. They kinda angle inward toward the tread - similar to the Pirelli P7000 Super Sports I've seen on a friends car with 19's. I'm running 17x7.5 rims with 205/40/17 tires.
About the psi ratings... I've been told to ignore what is posted on the sidewalls. I believe we are supposed to follow what is printed on the door jam of our vehicles. I've put a little bit more just for some extra protection (although it probably doesn't do anything). Of course you would inflate/deflate them for special situations (ie. deflate for drag racing). But for a daily driver, I wouldn't stray too far away from what is recommended from the factory.


----------



## SpIcEz (May 17, 2002)

*Re: Dunlop FM901??????? (euro sport)*

I dont beleive the factory recommendations should apply at all. Depending how different the tires are.
My stock tires are Firehawk Firestone GTA's (CRAP) 195/55/16's. The stock recommendation would be completely off for a better tire in 205/50/16 size.


----------



## euro sport (Jul 19, 1999)

*Re: Dunlop FM901??????? (SpIcEz)*

quote:[HR][/HR]I dont beleive the factory recommendations should apply at all. Depending how different the tires are.
My stock tires are Firehawk Firestone GTA's (CRAP) 195/55/16's. The stock recommendation would be completely off for a better tire in 205/50/16 size.
[HR][/HR]​Yeah... I'm not a tire expert, so I don't want to give out any false info about tire pressure. Does anyone else on here care to give us some insight on Tire Inflation Techniques? I've got my 17's inflated to 35psi... is this a bad idea?
Thanks.


----------



## spooldswede (May 25, 2001)

*Re: Dunlop FM901??????? (BananaCo)*

Finally some pics that show these awesome tires off!!








(hi-rez ver. in sig)

















































Also, something I just noticed!!.. At 37-38 PSI tire pressure the tires grab the best in the rain!!.. They are awesome now in almost any condition, except for snow, of course..








http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## MCCSpear231 (Sep 28, 2001)

*Re: Dunlop FM901??????? (euro sport)*

Hey Eric, you said you will be getting a small shipment into Reno on the 27th, how small shoot me an email sometime soon. I am looking to purchase the Borbet Rs from you in the next few weeks with some type of rubber mounted and balanced. How much extra will the shipping be if I live in southern Indiana?


----------



## 4DR Turbo (Nov 20, 2001)

*Re: Dunlop FM901??????? (MCCSpear231)*















very happy with this post, ive recently decided on the Dunlop FM901's i was originally getting the Kumho's, but am gald i came across these bad boys http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif I'm ordering my wheel / tire package SOON, can't wait














http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif and the best place to get em' from what ive researched in Canada is at Tire Trends, http://www.tiretrends.com very frienly staff. $147.10 cnd each, Kuhmos are $167.51each.


----------



## UncleBens (Oct 30, 2000)

*Re: Dunlop FM901??????? (1.8Trippin)*

quote:[HR][/HR]

Great!! 
Mine work fine too.... but not quite as good as my buddy's SP9000's... on those you would sware that you were driving on dry roads when it's pouring rain!!!!
Maybe because I have so much torque now w/ the KO4 (280 wtq at around 3000rpms).... that might be too... 'cus I never had so much power when the Kumho's were on (had a crappy AWD ko3 w/ .9bar upsolute)....[HR][/HR]​just curious, but why cut corners with mediocre (at best) performance tires after putting so much into the engine? 280 wtq is worthless without good tires to put that power to the ground. 
For those of you willing to spend another $200, get some real performance tires, like the Bridgestone S-03s or Michelin Pilot Sports.. as with anything, you get what you pay for.. You haven't experienced great tires until you've run some S-03s.. work of art.


----------



## BananaCo (Sep 16, 2001)

*Re: Dunlop FM901??????? (UncleBens)*

quote:[HR][/HR]just curious, but why cut corners with mediocre (at best) performance tires after putting so much into the engine? 280 wtq is worthless without good tires to put that power to the ground. 
For those of you willing to spend another $200, get some real performance tires, like the Bridgestone S-03s or Michelin Pilot Sports.. as with anything, you get what you pay for.. You haven't experienced great tires until you've run some S-03s.. work of art.[HR][/HR]​how do you know the FM901s are mediocre? have you tried them??
Good performance tires DOES NOT have to be expensive. Esp purpose built streetable "track" tires, like the Dunlop FM901, Yoko A520, Kumho escta MX (new), they all sell at bargain basement prices but are turning up similar performance on a circuit course as the best tires out there (S03, AVS, etc). Only downside are the tires might be a harsh ride and noisy, but for hardcore performance guys these doesn't matter.
BOZZ speed (japan) tuning's EVO 6 run on those FM901s. That car represents the company's efforts and is churning out 600+hp on four wheels. now tell me why they run fm901s if they are such cheap tires? you think they got them cuz they can't afford s03?


----------



## TurboDave18t (Oct 10, 2001)

*Re: Dunlop FM901??????? (euro sport)*

quote:[HR][/HR]I dont beleive the factory recommendations should apply at all. Depending how different the tires are.
My stock tires are Firehawk Firestone GTA's (CRAP) 195/55/16's. The stock recommendation would be completely off for a better tire in 205/50/16 size.

Yeah... I'm not a tire expert, so I don't want to give out any false info about tire pressure. Does anyone else on here care to give us some insight on Tire Inflation Techniques? I've got my 17's inflated to 35psi... is this a bad idea?
Thanks.[HR][/HR]​The stock recommendations apply to any tire, as long as the overall diameter is the same as stock.
195/55/15







Stock is 195/65/15, I think that is what you meant








205/60/15 is pretty close to stock, so those factory pressures would apply here. 
You can overinflate the tires to 35 psi, if you have nice rims and would rather have a blown tire than a bent rim. Just dont exceed the pressure ratings for the tire itself.


----------



## spooldswede (May 25, 2001)

*Re: Dunlop FM901??????? (UncleBens)*

quote:[HR][/HR]just curious, but why cut corners with mediocre (at best) performance tires after putting so much into the engine? 280 wtq is worthless without good tires to put that power to the ground. 
For those of you willing to spend another $200, get some real performance tires, like the Bridgestone S-03s or Michelin Pilot Sports.. as with anything, you get what you pay for.. You haven't experienced great tires until you've run some S-03s.. work of art.[HR][/HR]​WHOA!!! That's gotta be one of the funniest things I've read on here in a looooong time!!
Your theory seem to be based on dollars, not performance!
The ONLY thing bad about these tires is that they wear faster than the Michelins etc... but they cost less than half so that's OK!!! So far mine are wearing very well anyhow....
BananaCo said it best, "Did you try these tires out???"


----------



## caj1 (Feb 16, 1999)

*Re: Dunlop FM901??????? (1.8Trippin)*

lol.. you're fooling yourself thinking this Dunlop tire has anything close to the performance characteristics of an S-03 or Pilot Sport.. and yes, I've driven them all
To each their own..


----------



## spooldswede (May 25, 2001)

*Re: Dunlop FM901??????? (caj1)*

You've driven them ALL????!!!
You are my hero! 

... BAH!!!


----------



## caj1 (Feb 16, 1999)

*Re: Dunlop FM901??????? (1.8Trippin)*

ignorance is bliss!


----------



## spooldswede (May 25, 2001)

*Re: Dunlop FM901??????? (caj1)*

I'm sure it is...


----------



## sdriver (Oct 5, 2000)

*Re: Dunlop FM901??????? (BananaCo)*

quote:[HR][/HR]how do you know the FM901s are mediocre? have you tried them??
Good performance tires DOES NOT have to be expensive.[HR][/HR]​I agree, they may be very good for the money, but I can prove that they are not giant killers: They are worse than Dunlop's own flagship street model the SP9000 (as stated here by an FM901 owner's admission) and those are way worse than the Michelin's or Bridgestone's. The TireRack user ratings are miserable on the SP9000 compared to the Pilot Sport or S-03 Pole Position. Therefore the FM901 must also be inferior, unless it turns out to beat-up its bigger brother and then some.
However, on a budget - which is what this thread should really be about - I would rather buy Sumitomo HTRZII or chance it with the FM901 (user ratings for this model have not yet accumulated on TireRack) than some other overpriced old-dogs. Price can sometimes be deceiving but you usually get what you pay for (usually poor quality control).


----------



## spooldswede (May 25, 2001)

*Re: Dunlop FM901??????? (sdriver)*

quote:[HR][/HR]Price can sometimes be deceiving but you usually get what you pay for (usually poor quality control).[HR][/HR]​
The 9000's are NOT better as a summer/fall tire!! Read again!.. Those are better for really rainy and bad weather conditions!... 
These are ultra high performance tires!... Try 'em and you will be a believer!!! TRUST ME!!! 
My friend has the Sumitomo's and they are really awesome, as well!... but these are as good or better!!! PLUS they are very comfortable!! NO NOISE AT ALL!! and even on my 18's it feels like you're driving 16's w/ thick rubber!! Not kidding! These are extremely high quality (not even having the low expense in the equation)!!!!! 
Someone who has not tried them nor have any REAL facts proving that they are no good, has really nothing to say about them... PERIOD!... 







Actually, I hope that they stay "unknown" for a while, cus I want to have the edge over other drivers!!


----------



## veritas137 (Jul 24, 2001)

*Re: Dunlop FM901??????? (1.8Trippin)*

I'll be putting a set of these on my new wheels this weekend. I had ben all set on Kumho's until these came out. SO far they've had very good reviews and they are stickier than the Kumho's. (something I need badly)
Tim


----------



## caj1 (Feb 16, 1999)

*Re: Dunlop FM901??????? (1.8Trippin)*

How much does Dunlop pay you? Is it on a per-post basis?


----------



## euro sport (Jul 19, 1999)

*Re: Dunlop FM901??????? (Jolf)*

The FM-901's are lightyears stickier than the Kumhos.
You will not regret purchasing these tires.


----------



## spooldswede (May 25, 2001)

*Re: Dunlop FM901??????? (caj1)*

*Jolf:* you won't regret it!!!... you will love the stickyness!! I had Kumho's and they were fine all around, but the grip was bad!!! These grip like mad!!

*caj1:* man, i wish they did!!... thanks for the compliment! i AM a salesmanager, but not for tires!!


----------



## ran (Feb 1, 2002)

*Re: Dunlop FM901??????? (Vento 3)*

quote:[HR][/HR]let see if anybody can read this, i don't....







[HR][/HR]​if u posted that a little larger, i could read it for u -- the byline says "the perfect balance of safety and light handling is a match for the altezza" http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## veritas137 (Jul 24, 2001)

*Re: Dunlop FM901??????? (ran)*

Picked mine up last night. Tread design looks very nice and boy is this rubber sticky! I had them side by side next to some Kumhos and the Kumhos felt hard and slippery. Being so much stickier we'll have to see how long they last but I'll be happy with 20k. Now I need to hurry up and get the car finished so I can actually drive on these bad boys.
Tim


----------



## veritas137 (Jul 24, 2001)

*Re: Dunlop FM901??????? (Jolf)*

Just an update since I've had a little driving with them. WOW do they grip! I've gone through Bridgestone 730s, Nitto 555s, Kumho ECSTAS, and now I'm on these. Out of al the tires I have been running these have far superior grip. The biggest problem with the 1.8t is the huge torque spike from the quick spooling turbo, but even in first gear these tires deal withy it great. Where other tires would just spin, these will give a few chirps in protest but then hook up and send you flying. Thanks Dunlop. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Tim


----------



## BananaCo (Sep 16, 2001)

*Re: Dunlop FM901??????? (Jolf)*

quote:[HR][/HR]Just an update since I've had a little driving with them. WOW do they grip! I've gone through Bridgestone 730s, Nitto 555s, Kumho ECSTAS, and now I'm on these. Out of al the tires I have been running these have far superior grip. The biggest problem with the 1.8t is the huge torque spike from the quick spooling turbo, but even in first gear these tires deal withy it great. Where other tires would just spin, these will give a few chirps in protest but then hook up and send you flying. Thanks Dunlop. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Tim[HR][/HR]​good stuff...glad i brought them








but my bud who have these fm901s say they weren't as good as his A520s. what da ya think?


----------



## sdriver (Oct 5, 2000)

*Re: Dunlop FM901??????? (BananaCo)*

quote:[HR][/HR]but my bud who have these fm901s say they weren't as good as his A520s. what da ya think?[HR][/HR]​That can't be right.







I had the A520 just before my Bridgestones, and the A520 are half as good in all respects.


[Modified by sdriver, 2:38 PM 7-7-2002]


----------



## garyw (Oct 17, 1999)

*Re: Dunlop FM901??????? (BananaCo)*

BananaCo: Were you at First Markham Place on Saturday around 5:30 or so? you have those TT rims, right?
Gary


----------



## 4DR Turbo (Nov 20, 2001)

*Re: Dunlop FM901??????? (garyw)*

had em for almost a week, and














http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif no complaints 0, havent run them in the rain yet though, but others say http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif . love my tires, and rims, gettn lots of compliments


----------



## BananaCo (Sep 16, 2001)

*Re: Dunlop FM901??????? (garyw)*

quote:[HR][/HR]BananaCo: Were you at First Markham Place on Saturday around 5:30 or so? you have those TT rims, right?
Gary[HR][/HR]​yep, i think i saw you too on my way out to hwy7







just went shopping in petsmart.


[Modified by BananaCo, 10:36 PM 7-7-2002]


----------



## spooldswede (May 25, 2001)

*Re: Dunlop FM901??????? (Jolf)*

quote:[HR][/HR]Just an update since I've had a little driving with them. WOW do they grip! I've gone through Bridgestone 730s, Nitto 555s, Kumho ECSTAS, and now I'm on these. Out of al the tires I have been running these have far superior grip. The biggest problem with the 1.8t is the huge torque spike from the quick spooling turbo, but even in first gear these tires deal withy it great. Where other tires would just spin, these will give a few chirps in protest but then hook up and send you flying. Thanks Dunlop. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Tim[HR][/HR]​
I think these FM901's will be a huge favorite amongst us bargain (but not crap buying) racers!!
I still love mine as well!!!








still don't see much tread wear (after about 4000mi) and I drive mine hard!!
... thanks Dunlop for bringing us these babies!!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Sudz (Jan 23, 2002)

*Re: Dunlop FM901??????? (Jolf)*

quote:[HR][/HR]Just an update since I've had a little driving with them. WOW do they grip! I've gone through Bridgestone 730s, Nitto 555s, Kumho ECSTAS, and now I'm on these. Out of al the tires I have been running these have far superior grip. The biggest problem with the 1.8t is the huge torque spike from the quick spooling turbo, but even in first gear these tires deal withy it great. Where other tires would just spin, these will give a few chirps in protest but then hook up and send you flying. Thanks Dunlop. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Tim[HR][/HR]​Saw some pretty dismal reviews over at Tire Rack - out of four posts, two thought they were nice, two thought they stunk. Main complaints were 'loud at speed' and 'mushy in handling' citing that you would turn the wheel and have to wait to respond.
Do you think these guys are just bashing Dunlop, or perhaps overly sensitive?
Thanks,
t


----------



## veritas137 (Jul 24, 2001)

*Re: Dunlop FM901??????? (Sudz)*

LOUD??? I dunno what their problem was, but mine are pretty darn quiet IMHO. As for mushy handling, I'm not the best expert there, but they act just fine in the twisties to me, much better in fact than my Kumhos.
Tim


----------



## BananaCo (Sep 16, 2001)

*Re: Dunlop FM901??????? (Sudz)*

quote:[HR][/HR]Saw some pretty dismal reviews over at Tire Rack - out of four posts, two thought they were nice, two thought they stunk. Main complaints were 'loud at speed' and 'mushy in handling' citing that you would turn the wheel and have to wait to respond.
Do you think these guys are just bashing Dunlop, or perhaps overly sensitive?
Thanks,
t[HR][/HR]​reviews are always subjective, and everybody will haev different opinions...because everybody have different prorities...some perfer a good ride, some perfer performace...and also, some people don't have good tires to compared with these dunlops, or some people have already tried the best tires in the world prior to getting these dunlops....
so the best thing is to do your own research in this matter...and rule out the reviews that aren't very well educated, or aren't very factual. IMO these tires stick like glue, and they aren't loud at all compard to my OEM 17" michelins. The sidewalls are plenty stiff, light years better then toyo FZ4, kumhos... I just can't give any negative review for this tire. hell they are just a great all around tire with a slight bias to performance - and value.


----------



## spooldswede (May 25, 2001)

*Re: Dunlop FM901??????? (Jolf)*

LOUD????? That was the comment that I reacted to the most also! hah!!







I've never had a quieter tire!!! EVER! It's hard to even hear them, for cryin' out loud!!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif This is one of its best features!!
As for the cornering, this is somewhat true (not to that extent tho), but I noticed that in my case it was only because I had the wrong tire pressure!.. and after playing around with different levels, I figured out that a higher tire pressure was the best combination of grip AND handling.


----------



## Sudz (Jan 23, 2002)

*Re: Dunlop FM901??????? (1.8Trippin)*

This is interesting - nothin' but positive comments here, and only two negative comments on another site. Oh, I should have mentioned that the guy who was screamin' "Get these tires off my car, NOW" claimed to be driving a neon...ahem...not that there's anything wrong with that...
Thanks for the responses, all...I'll prolly find these treads on my car soon...
t


----------



## spooldswede (May 25, 2001)

*Re: Dunlop FM901??????? (Sudz)*

Maybe all of us on here should review it for Tire Rack... 
Where's Eric when you need him?!!








Here's an idea:
Perhaps he could just go over this thread and use these comments (of course first double checking with each person that it's ok and that they actually bought a set)...


----------



## Mr. Rabboto (Oct 6, 1999)

*Re: Dunlop FM901??????? (1.8Trippin)*

Tires are not loud at all! Also, IMO with the large rim protector also stiffens the sidewall


----------



## diegs (Sep 23, 2001)

*Re: Dunlop FM901??????? (Mr. Ginster)*

I'm debating between these and falken fk-451 (azenis don't come in a size that will fit my corrado on 17x7.5). i hear that dunlops have good performance but poor turn-in response due to weak sidewalls... is this tire exempt from that syndrome?
thanks
diegs


----------



## WpgCabby (May 5, 2002)

*Re: Dunlop FM901??????? (diegs)*

I've got these in 205/40/17 on 17x7's on my Cabby and they are great !!!
WIth the top down they are almost silent ! In the rain they work great. I have them inflated to 38 psi and find it works very well. The rim protector looks good too .. my car almost looks like it rides on the rim


----------



## BananaCo (Sep 16, 2001)

*Re: Dunlop FM901??????? (diegs)*

quote:[HR][/HR]I'm debating between these and falken fk-451 (azenis don't come in a size that will fit my corrado on 17x7.5). i hear that dunlops have good performance but poor turn-in response due to weak sidewalls... is this tire exempt from that syndrome?
thanks
diegs[HR][/HR]​trust me, fk451 are NOT the tire you would want to buy from the falken line. those tires suck and they are mostly marketed to the show car crowd.
i dun think the fm901 have weak sidewalls. haev you tried the toyo t1-s?? now THOSE are weak(for a premium tire anyway)


----------



## spooldswede (May 25, 2001)

*Re: Dunlop FM901??????? (WpgCabby)*

quote:[HR][/HR]I've got these in 205/40/17 on 17x7's on my Cabby and they are great !!!
WIth the top down they are almost silent ! In the rain they work great. I have them inflated to 38 psi and find it works very well. The rim protector looks good too .. my car almost looks like it rides on the rim







[HR][/HR]​37-38 is what i found to be the best tire pressure too! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## LostInSC (Nov 2, 2000)

*Re: Dunlop FM901??????? (1.8Trippin)*

after about 3k miles I'm horribly disappointed in these tires. The sidewalls have the stiffness of a piece of paper. Even under 8/10ths driving the tires roll way too much. The car handles like a pig now. Turn in is so soft it's almost scary in the twisties. Granted, the tires do grip really well, but they don't inspire confidence in the handling department. I'm replacing these ASAP with S-03s or RE730s as soon as the money comes around. BTW, I'm running these at 38psi in 225/45-17s.


----------



## BananaCo (Sep 16, 2001)

*Re: Dunlop FM901??????? (LostInSC)*

quote:[HR][/HR]after about 3k miles I'm horribly disappointed in these tires. The sidewalls have the stiffness of a piece of paper. Even under 8/10ths driving the tires roll way too much. The car handles like a pig now. Turn in is so soft it's almost scary in the twisties. Granted, the tires do grip really well, but they don't inspire confidence in the handling department. I'm replacing these ASAP with S-03s or RE730s as soon as the money comes around. BTW, I'm running these at 38psi in 225/45-17s.[HR][/HR]​uh oh.
what tires were you running before these dunlops? and were they also 225/45-17s?


----------



## LostInSC (Nov 2, 2000)

*Re: Dunlop FM901??????? (BananaCo)*

i had a set of RE730s then the Kumho712 (which wasn't that great either). The RE730s didn't have quite the same grip as the Dunlops but they handled soooooo much better. And yep, they've all been 225/45-17s.
I've systematically raised the pressure on these things to see if I can stiffen them up, but had no luck. I really can't imagine going much higher than the 38psi I'm at now.


----------



## euro sport (Jul 19, 1999)

*Re: Dunlop FM901??????? (LostInSC)*

My original impressions of these tires expressed that the turn-in response was not great. But I felt that everything else excelled greatly in comparison to several other tires I've owned in the past. Well, to be quite honest, I've gotten used to the poorer steering response and have adjusted my driving habits to it. I don't ever drive on a track, but I tend to drive very agressively on the street. I love to go on spirited drives on some familiar back-roads in my area and these Dunlops have never given me any issues as far as handling and grip.
One thing I notice is I can take turns much faster now. Although the tires feel a bit mushy in the turn, they never seem to loose any sort of traction... AND THEY NEVER SQUEAL OR HOWL AROUND THE TURN. It just feels a bit more odd.
I have a feeling I'm keeping these for a while and will probably get another set when the time comes. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
BTW... I'm running a set of 205/40/17 @ 35psi.


----------



## spooldswede (May 25, 2001)

*Re: Dunlop FM901??????? (euro sport)*

try out 37-38 psi... you'll like it!!








you won't lose the grippy traction, and handling performance takes a nice jump!..
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Sudz (Jan 23, 2002)

*Re: Dunlop FM901??????? (1.8Trippin)*

Well, I went and got these puppies installed on a Friday afternoon, and on Saturday morning I blew out my knee and will require reconstructive surgery. I probably put about 30 miles on 'em before I had to swap vehicles with Mom's 'cause I can't work the clutch, so, in short, I have absolutely no report on these tires, 'cept that the tread pattern looks cool (which, as you know, is the MAIN reason for buying tires







) and they squealed goin' around the corner...very quiet in general tho.
Sudzy - out
btw - driving a ford taurus really, really, really makes you appreciate your car. Looks like I will be out of mine for quite a while...


----------



## euro sport (Jul 19, 1999)

*Re: Dunlop FM901??????? (Sudz)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 
Bummer... sorry to hear about your knee and the Taurus! Hope you have a full and speedy recovery!


----------



## TbonedaddysGLX (Mar 1, 2002)

*Re: Dunlop FM901??????? (Sudz)*

quote:[HR][/HR]Well, I went and got these puppies installed on a Friday afternoon, and on Saturday morning I blew out my knee and will require reconstructive surgery. I probably put about 30 miles on 'em before I had to swap vehicles with Mom's 'cause I can't work the clutch, so, in short, I have absolutely no report on these tires, 'cept that the tread pattern looks cool (which, as you know, is the MAIN reason for buying tires







) and they squealed goin' around the corner...very quiet in general tho.
Sudzy - out
btw - driving a ford taurus really, really, really makes you appreciate your car. Looks like I will be out of mine for quite a while...














[HR][/HR]​Oh no, I feel your pain bro, I blew out my knee last May(year ago), tore the ACL, Medial Meniscus,Lateral Meniscus and 2nd degree of the MCL so I know it all to well.....word of advice is to pound the hell out of therapy it helps bigtime after the leg muscles atrophy. As for the tires, I've had em on for 2000 miles and love every minute on them, no complaints
Oh yeah, get a lot of M&M's for the recovery


----------

